# Need part for car are there scrapies here



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

I need a water bottle for my car ( the one that feeds the radiator ) anyone know a scrap merchants I can try

TIA


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

philly said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need a water bottle for my car ( the one that feeds the radiator ) anyone know a scrap merchants I can try
> 
> TIA


Yes there is one in Kissonerga, Paphos. You could try Brooklands garage thats in Kissonerga. I needed a starter motor and they had one. You turn opposite the Village inn on the way to Tala, first cross roads turn left follow road all the way to a nursery on right about a quarter of a mile, opposite nursery road facing turn down road and you will see Brooklands on right about 500 yds down.

Thanks.


----------

